# Can anyone identify these birds ?



## IKE (Dec 27, 2018)




----------



## RadishRose (Dec 27, 2018)

Oh these are so funny, IKE, especially the last one. . I can't think of any clever names... anyone?


----------



## jujube (Dec 27, 2018)

Top to bottom:

The Schnauzthrusher

The Cairnmorant

The Malacockamute

The Dachrobin

The Pugnacious Peregrine


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 27, 2018)

jujube said:


> Top to bottom:
> 
> The Schnauzthrusher
> 
> ...



Dang, you're good Jujube!


----------



## Falcon (Dec 27, 2018)

Cute  Ike.     Good  work !


----------



## C'est Moi (Dec 27, 2018)

Oh for pete's sake... they are bird-dogs.


----------

